
5 seconds to take action on the bushfires and climate change - niviachanta
https://www.soapboxproject.org/archives/act-jan2020-bushfires-climate-change-tips
======
topmonk
Regardless of what this article says, I'd stay away from the Red Cross:
[https://www.npr.org/2016/06/16/482020436/senators-report-
fin...](https://www.npr.org/2016/06/16/482020436/senators-report-finds-
fundamental-concerns-about-red-cross-finances)

